# Why is the TT soooooo heavy????



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

for such a small'ish car its quite a hefty lump, i know its gonna be down to extra shafts and diffs plus that 1/2" thick body work etc.

if they only made it lighter from day one it would be a real pocket rocket and an absolute missile when mapped.

the mk2 is now gigger and lighter :?

my audi mate neighbour says my mapped TT is how they should have been from day one. anyone else agree?????

just wondered as i'm short of things to post as i ain't had any probs [smiley=dude.gif]

"YET" :?

pete!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

coTTsie said:


> for such a small'ish car its quite a hefty lump, i know its gonna be down to extra shafts and diffs plus that 1/2" thick body work etc.
> 
> if they only made it lighter from day one it would be a real pocket rocket and an absolute missile when mapped.
> 
> ...


----------



## dazzer1971 (May 24, 2006)

I agree with you.

I sold my Seat Leon Cupra (chipped to 210ish) to my cousin and it was really nippy, and responsive, and light!

Then bought the TT and got that chipped straight away as it felt well slower without the extra grunt.

When I tryed to pull away from my cousin in the LC it was only just having the edge, and I sure a few people on here can vouch that I can rag a car when needed to.

Why are they so heavy.
I personally think you dont need the 4x4 but need the 225 grunt & chip.

I sure others will disagree with me, but for power & speed I bet a LCR chipped up will piss all over a TT, except top end.

"i did like my Cupra"


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Did you know a TT is almost a heavy as an RS4


----------



## ozcancak (Jul 8, 2006)

my ex a3 1.8 T which was 215 hp revo was so much lıghter than my tt and was much quıcker if we ll compare it with standart TT but if you ll chip TT with catless system it is much more quicker than ex car. ALso the internals and other things are much more better than ex car and also your cupra so you can go for big turbo conversion much more easily after 300 bhp i think the heavier part of tt that is the quattro system is a need so i dont think of the weight if you need it to be real fast you must go for big turbo conversion that makes tt a pocket rocket ...


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

thats my point, why should i buy a 2.5k turbo kit just to make my car faster when it should have been out of the box so to speak.

you can mod any car to go as fast as you want but it costs mega bucks!!!!

in my own words i'm dissapointed and the sooner i get my diesel A4 tdi avant the better. IMO :?

ONE UN HAPPY TT,er not impressed at all, sorry!

it was my choice 2buy the car but wish i had,nt 

don't get me wrong, i luv the car and its looks but it's just costing me too much in fuel, for a 1.8 its bloody thirsty as i keep getting reminded by the missus, who happens to work in the bank that i draw funds for fuel


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

the obvious answer to this is because its well built!!!, strong, versitile and can take lots of abuse, if you want light buy a FIAT!!
As for costs, petrol etc, the old saying you only get what you pay springs to mind. Buy your wife a diesel, what she saves in fuel you can burn in the TT :lol: :lol:


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

P.S A4 Avant Tdi, = Headmasters car ie (old mans)  i bet the A4 estate wont turn many heads, unless they are looking at the smoke youve generated trying to keep up with a TT when yours is gone


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

TBH the TT hasn't got the greatest performance but name me other cars in its class that look better have nicer interior and make you smile after 4 years of ownership..? (not may cars take corners like a TT with R32 arbs)

I'm working on the performace part at the moment becuase todays hot hatches are quicker than a TT :? ..


----------



## ozcancak (Jul 8, 2006)

coTTsie said:


> don't get me wrong, i luv the car and its looks but it's just costing me too much in fuel, for a 1.8 its bloody thirsty as i keep getting reminded by the missus, who happens to work in the bank that i draw funds for fuel


intresting my chipped tt to 280 hp is using less than the chipped a3 1.8 T of course if it would not be heavier . it will come more down ...the only thing makes me sad about it was when rolling with a type R at 260 hp just becouse it is so much more lighter it takes over me so easily .... but the handling the look cornering vs vs pretty much more better than any car in it's class ...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

People buy the TT mainly for the design and build quality. If most of us are honest for the badge too, because Audi does shout quality 

I certainly did. It's not the fastest or best handling car by far but it is a lovely piece of kit and one which most people are proud to be seen in. (hairdresser comments should be taken for what they are - from people that would actually like one for themselves)

I may have moved on but stuck with the Audi brand because I'm a bit of a badge snob and my current ride ticked all the boxes and then some.

Just enjoy your car


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The TT is very well built and my 110-120mph crash at the 'ring proved this.

However don't assume all the weight is due to quality.

Don't forget all the lead that's bolted underneath it!

Oh and don't be tempted to remove it or the car will be all over the place.

Chipping a 225 really does lift it to where it should have been. A chips not expensive and the vast majority of owners don't use all the power they've got anyway so if you want more just pay the money and get it done. It's a lot cheaper chipping a TT then swapping it for an A4.


----------



## kburnsey (May 13, 2007)

the weight is the sign of reliability'


----------



## VORSPRUNG-DURCH-TECHNIK (Apr 17, 2007)

So what if its slower then a chav'd up leon, you get more respect owning a tt than a seat!

VORSPRUNG DURCH TECHNIK my friend.

each one to there own tho. what ever floats your boat etc etc.

TT is heavy cos' its so solid! feel the doors for instance, weight of the boot. if you where ever to be unfortunate to be in an accident you wouldn't be whinning about the weight!!

Least your staying with Audi mind!!

[/quote]


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

audi975 said:


> the obvious answer to this is because its well built!!!,


Exactly, & well sound-proofed, with lots of airbags, side impact bars, and (depending on model/options) 4wd, electric folding roof motors, heated seats, CD-changer, climate control, electric everything else... etc.. every creature comfort adds a few kilos and it all eventually adds up. But also makes it solid and safe, & comfy on long trips.

Wouldn't surprise me if there's a move back towars lighter cars/less power though, as CO2 rules start to get more of an issue for manufacturers.


----------



## s_jon (Sep 6, 2006)

Porsche make the lightweight 911 GT2, removing items like soundproofing etc to reduce weight.

When reading this thread I was wondering what could be removed from a TT to reduce weight, but still keep the car pratical for every day use?


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

I think it is heavy, but well built, but also the stats are supposed to be 0-60 in 6.4 or something similar - it does not feel like this?? Is this because of the quattro, or am I just being too delicate with the throttle? It just does not seem as nippy as some front wheel drive cars with slower 0-60 times (like 2-3 seconds), or is it me??? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

All VAG cars seem to be blessed with the 'hewn from solid ingot' feel. Even my Mk1 VW Golf GTi had that feeling and come to think of it my blessed old VW Beetle had it too!

So ask yourself this. How many other cars of the Beetle's vintage do you still see on the roads today? How many XR3's from the 80s compared to the same age GTi's?

And how many of today's current batch of hot Jap buzzboxes will still be pissing off the wrinklies in your local high street in 10/15 years time?

The TT is heavy because it's built to last - over engineered maybe.

I can live with that. 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Munchkinfairy said:


> I think it is heavy, but well built, but also the stats are supposed to be 0-60 in 6.4 or something similar - it does not feel like this?? Is this because of the quattro, or am I just being too delicate with the throttle? It just does not seem as nippy as some front wheel drive cars with slower 0-60 times (like 2-3 seconds), or is it me??? :?


I know what you mean about not _feeling_ nippy. 
On the other hand once up and running I've quite often looked down and realised I'm zipping along faster than I thought, and the mid-range is good. So I think there's an element of deception - it _will_ nip along rapidly enough (and I've got a slow version!), but while doing so it does isolate you from the road underneath and the sensation of speed, certainly more so than "flimsier" or lighter cars. 
Good for covering ground, though less good for outright "fun".


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

drjam said:


> Munchkinfairy said:
> 
> 
> > Good for covering ground, though less good for outright "fun".


Is that why you have a Lotus as well?

I've often thought about chopping my TT in for one as many on here will know. However I've never heard a long term review of one against the other. Which is easier to live with and which is more fun?

I think I already know the answers to both but could you explain what the TT gives over the Lotus and vice-versa?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## juggler (Sep 29, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > Munchkinfairy said:
> ...


 - an Elise takes real skill to drive well and quickly, especially in the wet. A TT doesn't. Do you have that skill, or the inclination to acquire it by going for tuition? I'd like to think I do but I know I don't.
- the passenger compartment of an Elise smells of engine and petrol
- the roof is in 7 pieces
- much more rewarding for keen drivers
- it has no real luggage space at all - and what there is is a bit warm.
- is noisy and uncomfortable

I know several folk who have one as their everyday car. That said, one of those has a Benelli and another a Westy, so their ideas of practical may be a bit different from most people's.

I'd love one but not for everyday use.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I came from an Alfa Romeo Spider 916 and that really was a tin can compared to the TT. The Spider felt OK but it had scuttle shake and I was just waiting for the next thing to break, it squeaked and rattled a lot too. The roof worked when it felt like it, the door check strap spontaneously broke, the engine knocked when cold (variator trouble a very common problem), cambelt service interval changed to every 32k because of a history of them breaking! The build quality was poor, it let water in under the dash and had a home finished kit car feel about the interior (with the exception of the excellent Momo leather seats), it was the 2.0 twin spark Lusso model and was more thirsty than the TT is and was a lot slower despite being a lot lighter (it was 155 bhp). When it was new it cost Â£27,600 whereas my TT cost Â£25,500.

Getting in the TT felt incredibly different, so much more solid, trim and interior is very robust and it is mechanically sound and a lot faster and better on fuel, no noticeable scuttle shake and everything works every time I use it. However the steering on teh Spider was excellent and very direct with a little oversteer which I prefer but on the whole that is just a minor detail when you compare the advantages of the TT.

Trust me folks, the TT is an extremely well made car and one you should appreciate as a superbly designed and engineered iconic car.


----------



## Hectors-House (Jun 25, 2007)

Getting in the TT felt incredibly different, so much more solid, trim and interior is very robust and it is mechanically sound and a lot faster and better on fuel, no noticeable scuttle shake and everything works every time I use it. However the steering on teh Spider was excellent and very direct with a little oversteer which I prefer but on the whole that is just a minor detail when you compare the advantages of the TT.

Trust me folks, the TT is an extremely well made car and one you should appreciate as a superbly designed and engineered iconic car.[/quote]

Agreed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Over the last 20yrs have averaged a change of car every 5/6months, great to start off with......but then just become boring. The TT is the only car I've owned where I still need to make up some stupid excuse to the missus so I can go for a drive..."Fancy a bar of choclate from the shop love".. :lol: :wink:

Everything works, nothing rattles. Did need that remap though.. :twisted:

Anyone else lucky enough to have a problem free TT :?:


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

as soon as i find out the cause of this engine management light i should be happy

im sure its lowered the performance. took my mate out in it after checking the MAF and hoses and finding nothing wrong.

apparently im imagining a difference in performance


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

juggler said:


> - an Elise takes real skill to drive well and quickly, especially in the wet. A TT doesn't. Do you have that skill, or the inclination to acquire it by going for tuition? I'd like to think I do but I know I don't.


Agreed. One of the reasons I bought one was for that very reason - I wanted to learn to drive properly; the TT tends to do so much for you, that you're insulated from what's happening underneath. I wanted that challenge, but not everyone would. And yes, in the wet, I'd feel much safer in the TT (especially on spray-packed motorways, where the Elise seems to become invisible to other drivers...)
Even as an average driver though (and I am), if I was going for a fun drive on a dry day, I'd always grab the Lotus keys over the TT â€" it's just more involving and hence more fun. You're sitting lower, there's a much greater sensation of speed and you feel every bump and dip in the road. In our case, the Elise is also faster than the TT (but would depend on models of each), but one thing I like too is that in the Elise you can have more fun at lower speeds anyway, whereas to get the same feeling that you're driving the TT (rather than simply wafting it along) would usually mean life/license losing speed.



juggler said:


> - the passenger compartment of an Elise smells of engine and petrol


Er... not. Whichever one you went in sounds like it needs fixing...



juggler said:


> - the roof is in 7 pieces


That'll be a no again. Might depend on age - newer ones have a much simpler roof: 30 seconds work; Granted, the TT wins on the convenience of electric assistance here (but then having seen the price of a new one if it goes wrong...)



juggler said:


> - much more rewarding for keen drivers


Definitely, and all the pluses one versus the other are really in the driving. IMHO the Lotus simply has:
- more direct steering and way more feel; a little unnerving at first, as it appears "jiggly", but once you learn to go with it, it's just far more confidence-inspiring
- more confidence round the corners (in the dry); less nose-heavy, better balanced
- better brakes (if you're prepared to properly press them rather than rely on servo assistance)
- better gearbox (after 7 years, the one thing I've never got used to in the TT is the crapness of gearbox for such an expensive car)



juggler said:


> - it has no real luggage space at all - and what there is is a bit warm.


Agree, TT wins here (even our roadster). Though we've managed two weekend-away bags in the back of the Lotus; or about 6 shopping bags. Haven't found heat a major problem, though obviously more-so than the TT. Certainly wouldn't double up as an ice cream van...



juggler said:


> - is noisy and uncomfortable


Noisy, yes. If out for a b-road blast, that's not a problem, but agree it could annoy people as an everyday car.
Uncomfortable.. hmm.. not for me (and I've got a knacked lumbar disc) in terms of seating - though earlier models have crappier seats. You will get joggled about more though, it will rattle more than a TT and it can sound like the end of the world over a large pothole. So again, won't suit everyone for everyday, but for me it's all part of the involvement.



juggler said:


> I'd love one but not for everyday use.


Fair enough opinion. I wouldn't argue one way or the other - without sitting in one and going for a decent test drive yourself, I don't think you could decide.

My experience so far has been:
- TT for long journeys, where you might want to actually hear the radio/CD's and want to cruise there comfortably
- TT for some of the gadgets (heated seats can be nice in winter)
- TT for driving at night (xenons: fantastic)
- TT in the wet
- TT for getting in and out of in tight spaces without being a contortionist
- TT for getting from A to B quickly with minimum fuss

- Lotus for a nice day on twisty roads, and for anything to do with really feeling like you're driving the thing - steering feel, handling, gear changes, engine noise at 8k rpm etc.. - and for still enjoying b-roads at sane/safe speeds.

I could go on, but this post is far too long already...


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I do agree that the TT does cosset the driver and there is a lack of "feel" in a "seat of the pants" way but that's whay it is SO good at everything it does. It is truly an everyday car.

The most fun car I've owned to drive with a litttle refinement was my TVR S but it was not an everyday car at all, too low, too loud, too cramped, too wet inside in the rain!

A TT is a really difficult car to better as an allround allpurpose day to day comfy sporty exciting car. Maybe a Boxster is the closest but look at the price you'd pay for one of those!

In 30 years time a TT will be regarded very highly I'm certain of it, it's a modern day 356 Speedster!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

juggler said:


> Do you have that skill, or the inclination to acquire it by going for tuition?


Well I have had tuition but I really don't think you can EVER have enough no matter what car you drive. Everyday's a school day in that area I reckon...

I test drove an Elise and really loved the involvement and 'seat of the pants' thrill it gave. Far more akin to a go-kart than the TT...

Whether I have the skill to drive the Elise as an all-weather, everyday point-to-point car is another question but hell I pass a woman driving one the other way everyday and this on cross-country twisties, so she's either very good behind the wheel or it isn't as difficult to live with as people make out.

I guess if I had the money I'd keep the TT and buy a Lotus for those rare days when it's dry, the roads are empty and I've fuck all to do!

cheers

Rich


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I think the one thing my TT is missing is the sound track that accompanied both the TVR and Spider but that can be remedied fairly easily!

The TVR had a straight through stainless system and that was insanely loud.

The Spider was quiet until I fitted a cat back stainless system then it sounded lovely.

I will be doing the same to the TT but not too loud as I drive it every day and don't want an annoying drone!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> ... I pass a woman driving one the other way everyday and this on cross-country twisties, so she's either very good behind the wheel or it isn't as difficult to live with as people make out.


It's the latter, especially with the later models. Certainly I'm no driving supremo, and I seem to be alive still (touches wood, finds black cat etc..).

Having taken it onto an airfield, I know you'd have to be driving like a complete loon to get near its limits on a road in the dry. And let's face it, the speed people whizz around twisty roads has more to do with their attitude to risk than their car's ability - the limiting factor is often whether you can stop in time if you find a tractor round the next bend... That's why I like the fact it's also fun to drive even at lower speeds.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

oh dear :? what have i started!!!!

well today put me at rest, just blitzed a leon cupra R.

1st real rolling head to head i've had and left him for dust.

as i eased off and let him past (only cuz i was turning off) i was hoping it wasn't a diesel, phew it wasn't 

so it maybe a bit lardy in the weight department but the good old girl put me at rest.


----------

